# what instruments do you play and in what musical styles?



## TheSlabsGengar

So, who else plays music, what instruments, and what genres? I play uke, guitar, bass, banjo, piano, and brass instruments, and I mostly make punk, ska, bluegrass, or jam music.


----------



## Lithium21

Grew up playing alot of blues on guitar. Learned a bit of piano and Tuba in school.
Currently trying to learn Jazz on guitar.


----------



## maggot

I play guitar, bass, and piano just barely good enough to make my own music, usually punk/pop-punk/noisepop. noisepoppunk?


----------



## rando

Uku, harmonica and vocals if that counts. I play just well enough to survive 
 on harmonica I play a lot of blues of course and on uku I get down with some phsycedelic pop


----------



## TheSlabsGengar

You guys all sound great, multiple music skills are hard to have. I hope I can jam with some of you eventually. I've been working on a few projects and always need more musicians


----------



## iamwhatiam

First one I learned was flute. Then sax. Mostly jazz. Play guitar and sing too....been learning more classical and finger picking tunes these days. And folky stuff. Just got a fiddle to start learning bluegrass on too. Decent on didgeridoo too


----------



## roguetrader

I play guitar and bass well, mind you I should do coz I been at it for 30 + years.... lately I've been trying to improve my singing coz thats the weak point in my performances - I wanna busk more but I don't think instrumental guitar will be as impressive as vocals / guitar so as I say I gotta improve .... one thing is simply finding songs that suit your natural voice - for example Johnny Cash wasn't the greatest most versatile singer but was still a brilliant performer... I've been trying to convince my partner to sing while I play coz she sings well and has a really good ear for pitch, but she's not keen on having an audience in front of her... myself I have absolutely no 'performance anxiety' - I used to DJ in front of big crowds for years and know that most people want to support a musician while they play not mock or jeer.........


----------



## TheSlabsGengar

roguetrader said:


> I play guitar and bass well, mind you I should do coz I been at it for 30 + years.... lately I've been trying to improve my singing coz thats the weak point in my performances - I wanna busk more but I don't think instrumental guitar will be as impressive as vocals / guitar so as I say I gotta improve .... one thing is simply finding songs that suit your natural voice - for example Johnny Cash wasn't the greatest most versatile singer but was still a brilliant performer... I've been trying to convince my partner to sing while I play coz she sings well and has a really good ear for pitch, but she's not keen on having an audience in front of her... myself I have absolutely no 'performance anxiety' - I used to DJ in front of big crowds for years and know that most people want to support a musician while they play not mock or jeer.........


I feel that, I do sing but my road dog sings better. And one of my projects is me and her joining up with random traveling musicians making new songs, but a problem I run into is some kids have stage fright to a point they can't even perform in front of like 15 people and it's a challenge sometimes, you just have to convince them that they're good, and that people would love to hear them.


----------



## Cam3J

Folk. Story telling.
Mike Pinto is great story teller.
I like a lot of that old stuff from The White Stripes too. Albums like De Stijl or the self titled one. Good shit


----------



## Cam3J

I think I misread that original post. I'm a little bent on the lager atm..


----------



## roguetrader

@Cam3J - totally agree : the first three White Stripes albums are fantastic - such a shame they went downhill when they got famous, but that's the way of many a good band !

one of the songs I'm trying to master singing and playing is Death Letter Blues as covered by The White Stripes and written by Son House


----------



## otch0z

I play the tin whistle (not a lot though, I should probably practice more), the uke, the musical saw and I sing (I'm actually taking opera singing lessons atm !) 
I mostly play jazz and blues by myself, but my awesome band Les Insortables (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI7EdyR0wps_154iVfGiJRA) plays a variety of stuff, which includes traditional south american songs, french variety and some more stuff in english. I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but I'm having way too much fun with these gals not to say that we're awesome, go check us out ! 

Also @TheSlabsGengar , I'm curious, what the heck is jam music ? How do you describe it ? Is it a genre I'm unaware of ? oO


----------



## Deleted member 20683

Kind of a half assed musician but one of my oldest and most hopeless dreams is to be in a bicycle-touring folkpunk band. 

My main instrument is accordion and main genre any kind of Jewish folk music, from Hasidic to Yiddish labor songs to Leonard Cohen... I like to say I can at least sort of play anything with strings, but mostly banjo, a lot of old timey and country...used to play a lot of guitar emo/hardcore type stuff; still play some indie and punk covers. Want to finally get decent at fiddle this year, maybe work on some Irish tunes...also want to get better on my electric keyboard and play in some kind of indie or metal band.


----------



## TheSlabsGengar

otch0z said:


> I play the tin whistle (not a lot though, I should probably practice more), the uke, the musical saw and I sing (I'm actually taking opera singing lessons atm !)
> I mostly play jazz and blues by myself, but my awesome band Les Insortables (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI7EdyR0wps_154iVfGiJRA) plays a variety of stuff, which includes traditional south american songs, french variety and some more stuff in english. I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but I'm having way too much fun with these gals not to say that we're awesome, go check us out !
> 
> Also @TheSlabsGengar , I'm curious, what the heck is jam music ? How do you describe it ? Is it a genre I'm unaware of ? oO


Jam bands like stringed cheese incident or ween or the grateful dead. But not Phish, Phish sucks


----------



## Johny

roguetrader said:


> @Cam3J - totally agree : the first three White Stripes albums are fantastic - such a shame they went downhill when they got famous, but that's the way of many a good band !
> 
> one of the songs I'm trying to master singing and playing is Death Letter Blues as covered by The White Stripes and written by Son House


Listen to the dead weather...


----------



## Johny

I listen to allot of death metal , tech death , thrash , grind core old School hardcore , classic rock , blues and jazz , and.old school country.
Been getting into more traditional things like blue Grass , and kinda a few folk punk bands .
Unlike most ppl here I just play bass and mainly prefer 5 string basses, thinking of getting a six, I can play guitar "good enough" to show someone kinda a ruff idea of what I'm thinking if I write song but by no means am I a great guitar player. IDK i got a drum set when I was 12 , then a bass , then a guitar , the bass just stuck.


----------



## CloudyESTL

Well I just got a banjo n have no clue but I'm going to figure it out..i fuckn hate that weird short string ..I just got out of prison and had saved sum state pays n found a banjo for 100 bebucks...i wanted the tenor 4 string but it was like 230...moneys sucks..mainly guitar tho...and drum machines n Gameboys..


----------



## Deleted member 20683

@CloudyESTL learn to frail(claw hammer) and you will love the short string. At least I do. It’s counter intuitive for a guitar player but once you get a feel for the style it’s so fun.


----------



## CloudyESTL

Thanx for the encouragement mentioned...it take a while to get a handle of it..I can finger pic guitar..but it' not the same....also the small string n the next one I keep knocking off the bridge....clumsy paws..


----------



## Deleted member 20683

If you keep knocking the string off something is not set up right. Possibly the head tension is low?


----------



## Honey Crust

I play guitar and sing in a solo folk punk dealio called Flower Crown Me A Queen.
Wrote, played, and recorded and mixed guitars, bass, and programmed drums for my garage/ska/stoner rock/pop punk side project Shredded Velvet.
I’m currently playing bass in Rotten Reputation, a punk band from Denver, CO, and I was playing drums for Ludlow, a folk punk band, last year.

Started playing drums nine years ago, was heavy into pop punk, ska, Oi!, and skate punk when I was younger. Picked up guitar around the same time I discovered folk punk and I’ve been jamming with my classical nylon string acoustic for about five years now.

I can also play washboard, washtub bass, ukulele, and I’m currently learning singing saw and banjo!


----------



## CloudyESTL

Yo fuck grey hound they just left me in Columbia with my gear ...heading to Denver...


----------



## Deleted member 24579

I play banjo in the old time (or mountain) style. Back in the early 80s, I taught myself how to play from a book that was published in the 1970s called "Clawhammer Banjo."


----------



## MarkDrifter

Korg Kaossilator Pro +, Korg Volca FM, Aturia Drumbrute Impact ect
https://www.markdrifter.net/soundscape


----------



## Deleted member 24579

iamwhatiam said:


> First one I learned was flute. Then sax. Mostly jazz. Play guitar and sing too....been learning more classical and finger picking tunes these days. And folky stuff. Just got a fiddle to start learning bluegrass on too. Decent on didgeridoo too



Hey, I've got a Cattle Dog, too! He's next to me right now




growling at raccoons.


----------



## iamwhatiam

Banjo said:


> Hey, I've got a Cattle Dog, too! He's next to me right now
> View attachment 49280
> growling at raccoons.


They are such great dogs aren't they? Heelers are my favorite breed by far. Ours look pretty similar in the face!


----------



## Deleted member 24579

iamwhatiam said:


> They are such great dogs aren't they? Heelers are my favorite breed by far. Ours look pretty similar in the face!



Yeah, they do look similar. I got him from the San Luis Obispo shelter, but I think he was originally from a breeder in the Hemet-Riverside County area..


----------



## Jackthereaper

I play the triangle. Only black metal though.


----------



## beersalt

I play the washboard. Along with that, I accompany with vocals. The array of music I play consists of folk, alt-rock, blues, punk, old time country, and classic rock.


----------

